# North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Association



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for putting that up, should be another good time!

Here is the link to our website - check out the new Cooperative Fur Harvester Education manual, which is on the site along with the new BMP's and other info for fur harvesters.

Keep checking the site as a new poster is in process listing the presenters and topics.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like a blast! Hope you all have a great time.

Smitty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

No prob, Trapper 62.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.ndfhta.com/
Missed the link, 
xdeano


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

X Thanks again, I was kind of brain dead on that one wasn't I?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome. I'll have to make it this year.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got you covered Trapper62 

M*F, definitly come, the more the better.

I'll try and update when i find out a bit more on vendors.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just a few updates:

Fur Handling - Rick Tischaefer, North American Fur Auctions
Predator Calling - Steve Allen & Ron Gore
Trap Adjustment & Anchoring - Jeff Somerville, Somerville Trapline Supply
Winter Predator Trapping - John Graham, Fur Country Lures

Vendors:
Jeff Somerville
John Graham
Rick Tischaefer

Dusty Houge, I've heard couldn't make it, well have to catch him next time.

Mark your calenders:
2007 Summer Rendezvous is going to be held in Glen Ullin, ND.
Saturday September 22, 2007.
For more info contact:
Tim Majors (701)843-8256

Dean


----------

